

AWS eu-west-1 region is down - eknkc


======
eknkc
It seems like a network issue. I can reach the region via an Amsterdam based
VPN but not from anything else.

Edit: Confirmed: [http://status.aws.amazon.com](http://status.aws.amazon.com)

~~~
madaxe_again
I can reach eu-west-1 from several US datacentres, which suggests this is
potentially just the UK having an outage for eu-west-1?

Someone buggered up a new wiretap install.

Edit: Aaaand back to bed. All seems fine again now.

------
madaxe_again
Excellent. My weekend now consists of fending off irate clients.

~~~
sdfjkl
Sell them a multi-region setup, or better yet, one that doesn't die with
Amazon. My clients neglect this too, but at least I made them aware:

Me: What happens if AWS goes down, locks your account or loses all your data?
You might have backups in S3, but you don't have anything that isn't in AWS.

Client: Uhh. We probably wouldn't recover from that.

------
benmmurphy
we have machines that are still alive but networking seems to be kaput. i keep
getting emails saying they are broken but i have no way to ssh onto the
machines :(

